# Seriously, who believes in Sasquatch?



## TEX-O-BOB

While at the taxidermy show this year I had a chance to chat with a guy in great detail about his beliefs in Bigfoot. He is from Canada and has a strong conviction in his belief that the creature does in fact exist. He had several compelling stories and a whole sack full of facts to back up what he said. We all know someone who swears they're out there, and we all know someone who says it's a total farce.

Wadda you guys think?


----------



## goofy elk

*Re: Seriously, who believes in Sasquach?*

I would think, in the last 30 years of staring at the ground hunting tracks,
In Utah, Colorado, New Mexico, Arizona, Nevada, And Wyoming,,,,,

I probably would have cut a track by now....  Nope, none around here. :roll:


----------



## MadHunter

*Re: Seriously, who believes in Sasquach?*

I think that I would be in line for the first tag to hunt the SOB!

In all seriousness I DO NOT believe there is a bigfoot. Even the most obscure animal in our forrests has been documented and photographed. For a beast of that size to go unnoticed for thousands of years, not leave behind any skeletal remains and roam the country as much as it is claimed is just a frog's hair short of impossible.


----------



## DallanC

*Re: Seriously, who believes in Sasquach?*



MadHunter said:


> I think that I would be in line for the first tag to hunt the SOB!
> 
> In all seriousness I DO NOT believe there is a bigfoot. Even the most obscure animal in our forrests has been documented and photographed. For a beast of that size to go unnoticed for thousands of years, not leave behind any skeletal remains and roam the country as much as it is claimed is just a frog's hair short of impossible.


I do NOT believe in Sasquatch... but we do find new species of life every year. Even species long thought to be extinct turn up from time to time. I do not believe we know of every single species of life on this mudball.

Some wacked out bigfoot believers though think Bigfoot is actually Cain from the bible, cursed to wander the earth indefinitely. :shock:

-DallanC


----------



## bullsnot

*Re: Seriously, who believes in Sasquach?*

I don't believe....but someone with more creativity than me may post up a good pic to stir up this conversation! Anyone?


----------



## sawsman

*Re: Seriously, who believes in Sasquach?*

If he does exist... does he like beef jerky?
[attachment=0:l0jid4m1]765448357_m.jpg[/attachment:l0jid4m1]

I bet TEX would love to taxidermy one if he could find one. :lol:

Seriously though, I say myth.


----------



## MadHunter

*Re: Seriously, who believes in Sasquach?*

That's not big foot..... That brother in law. He was lost in the Uintas for almost a week.


----------



## Bears Butt

*Re: Seriously, who believes in Sasquach?*

I'm not a firm believer, but I honestly think there could be something out there that is being sighted on occasion. Loads of stories on the web about it and some of them really are quite believable, when you take into account the person who says they saw "something" and then others come back and find footprints waaayyyy too big to be a human.

Afterall, look at this image, it really resembles that one guy from Evingston who frequents this forum. That being said, there really could be a big foot out there.[attachment=0:1v69yf1r]smiley.jpg[/attachment:1v69yf1r]


----------



## jahan

*Re: Seriously, who believes in Sasquach?*

She/he was found a while ago. 8)

[attachment=0:2naufs7y]Rosie.jpg[/attachment:2naufs7y]


----------



## BPturkeys

*Re: Seriously, who believes in Sasquach?*

The stories have been around too long and are non-cultural, non-religious, non-political, non-ethinic, non-anything. I guess I am a "where there's smoke, must be a little fire" kind a guy... I believe!


----------



## MadHunter

*Re: Seriously, who believes in Sasquach?*



jahan said:


> She/he was found a while ago. 8)
> 
> [attachment=0:tcfri1tc]Rosie.jpg[/attachment:tcfri1tc]


OOPS! My mistake. After shaving the darn thing I realize it was not my brother in law. I have no idea what that thing is but I have seen it on TV before.


----------



## Buzzard

*Re: Seriously, who believes in Sasquach?*

Well, they did exist until the UDWR was put in charge of managing them.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Seriously, who believes in Sasquach?*



Buzzard said:


> Well, they did exist until the UDWR was put in charge of managing them.


very true! 500 years from now there will be a discussion on the "utah mule deer" and if it really existed once upon a time....


----------



## Mojo1

*Re: Seriously, who believes in Sasquach?*

I believe.................................that if it did exsist until now, someone whether on purpose or accident would have shot one at some point. :shock:

Been waiting for some fool to dress up in a suit as a joke and get plugged for it, bound to happen sooner or later!


----------



## stillhunterman

*Re: Seriously, who believes in Sasquach?*

Well, I have a hunch that the huge/vast majority of sightings over the passed several decades of Mr. Bfoot were of something else, and reported for a variety of reasons. I don't know whether or not there are family members of Gigantopithecus roaming the deep dark woods. I do believe that some extreemly credible folks have seen something that didn't fit into anything easily explained. Do I believe? What was it BP said? Seems like where this is smoke there is fire? Hmmmmm, yep, I do agree with him on that!  8)


----------



## Huge29

I dare anyone to try and dispute this evidence, right here in the UT http://muleymadness.com/forum/viewtopic ... =sasquatch


----------



## duckhunter1096

Okay... I now that I've read thru all of the smara$$ replies... I'm going to put something I saw on TV the other day. I wish I could remember the program... It was on the History Channel. Anyhow, they were talkin' bout alll of these sightings up in Alaska... Apparently a heavily wooded island up in that area. While they were talking about this, they started saying how a whole colony of sasquatch could hide up there, and totally evade humans. Apparently there has been a new species of primate found somewheres in the jungle that are more like humans than any other found. And they've evaded humans for this long. Am I a believer... Not really. BUT, I think it would be AWESOME if they did find some.


----------



## king eider

duckhunter1096 said:


> Okay... I now that I've read thru all of the **** replies... I'm going to put something I saw on TV the other day. I wish I could remember the program... It was on the History Channel. Anyhow, they were talkin' bout alll of these sightings up in Alaska... Apparently a heavily wooded island up in that area. While they were talking about this, they started saying how a whole colony of sasquatch could hide up there, and totally evade humans. Apparently there has been a new species of primate found somewheres in the jungle that are more like humans than any other found. And they've evaded humans for this long. Am I a believer... Not really. BUT, I think it would be AWESOME if they did find some.


i believe the program is called "bigfoot: the difinitive guide." i watched and was entertained. im kind of a junkie for those types of programs. i bet my little son he couldnt watch it at night time by himself. i won the bet!

in truth i only believe in bigfoot only when im walking back to camp in the dark. at that point in time he is real!!!!


----------



## duckhunter1096

Darin,
That was the program. It was interesting, to say the least.


----------



## hoghunter011583

*Re: Seriously, who believes in Sasquach?*



BPturkeys said:


> The stories have been around too long and are non-cultural, non-religious, non-political, non-ethinic, non-anything. I guess I am a "where there's smoke, must be a little fire" kind a guy... I believe!


I'd have to agree with that!


----------



## hoghunter011583

I am big in the alternative side of modern beliefs. I think one reason everybody laughs about big foot is all in the name, "big foot" makes it sound like harry and the Henderson's. I don't know what it is that people are seeing but they have found teeth of a giant ape on the North American continent. They have skulls of giant apes, they have skulls of human leg bones that would put the body of the person to stand over 30 feet tall. We have video of black leopards in the South but have yet to get proof. The nearest black leopards is central mexico.
If we don't have 100% proof of something we say it doesn't exist, like cougars in Louisiana. I believe that there are a few animals out there that have evaded our discovery, like that tiger dog in Australia that was said to be extinct until they found a dead one a few years back, the ivory billed wood pecker, etc. I always laugh when they say some animal is extinct, just like when they say they have no wolves in Utah!! Like they got a few million people stung out in a line and combed the entire earth and KNOW it doesn't exist. Men like to act like they KNOW that their opinion is right, I think that I don't know if big foot is real or not. Although they have tribes in Asia that have a skull that they say is from a big foot and when they did DNA testing they found no mathching animal.

Like it was already said the big foot stories go way way back, I think Luis and Clark even reported seeing them.

I'm just waiting for the doe doe bird to pop up while I'm grouse hunting!!


----------



## WasatchOutdoors

I believe in bigfoot. I've known him most of my life. Met him when I was 6. His parents call him Michael, and he's been one of my best friends for pretty much forever. But given his non-human behavior and characteristics most of the time I can only imagine him being a sasquatch. Here's a picture of him during deer season 3 years ago, after discovering he had forgotten his cigarettes, smoiking some sage brush rolled up in an envelope.
But with indisputable evidence like this, how can you NOT believe that sasquatch exists


















I'm just saying, I think this evidence is indisputable...


----------



## longbow

WasatchOutdoors said:


> I believe in bigfoot. I've known him most of my life. Met him when I was 6. His parents call him Michael, and he's been one of my best friends for pretty much forever. But given his non-human behavior and characteristics most of the time I can only imagine him being a sasquatch. Here's a picture of him during deer season 3 years ago, after discovering he had forgotten his cigarettes, smoiking some sage brush rolled up in an envelope.
> But with indisputable evidence like this, how can you NOT believe that sasquatch exists
> I'm just saying, I think this evidence is indisputable...


I'm thinkin' you posted a self portrait and your real name is SasquatchOutdoors. That's what I think. :mrgreen:


----------



## Broadside_Shot

He is a trail cam photo we got a couple years ago


----------



## Kingfisher

pics of al gore and rosie odonnel... do not constitute proof of the mythical beast, just proof of a beast.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Broadside_Shot said:


> He is a trail cam photo we got a couple years ago


Obviously a guy in a fur suit...


----------



## BPturkeys

Wasatch...is that second picture of your "big foot friend" before or after he smoked that big old sagebrush fatty?...I bettin after. Where exactly where you guys camping, anyway?


----------



## bigbr

I believe!!

I have big feet and I have seen a big foot!!!!

As with goofelk, I have trapesed much of the west and both hunted and guided many parts of the west and in thirty years I had never seen hide nor hair of a BF. I too give all the BF wittnesses hell about their first hand accounts and ran their shorts up the flag pole. However, I am now a first hand wittness and it is no longer a beleif but a knowledge that the cromagnamum ape/man walks and breaths in this dispensation of time and in almost the same zipcode as I call home.

People who have such experiences learn fast just to shut up and leave speculation to the monday morning quarterbacks.

Yours truly Big


----------



## MadHunter

bigbr said:


> I believe!!
> 
> I have big feet and I have seen a big foot!!!!
> 
> As with goofelk, I have trapesed much of the west and both hunted and guided many parts of the west and in thirty years I had never seen hide nor hair of a BF. I too give all the BF wittnesses hell about their first hand accounts and ran their shorts up the flag pole. However, I am now a first hand wittness and it is no longer a beleif but a knowledge that the cromagnamum ape/man walks and breaths in this dispensation of time and in almost the same zipcode as I call home.
> 
> People who have such experiences learn fast just to shut up and leave speculation to the monday morning quarterbacks.
> 
> Yours truly Big


Seroisly? I am not doubting you or calling you a liar. I am not a believer but for some reason I keep reading and watching everything I come across regarding paranormal, ocult and mysterious. Please do tell of your experience. In brief.


----------



## sneeky

One simple question for those of you that have covered more ground in the mountains than most sane people and haven't seen one and there for think they can't exist. How much of that hiking was done in the middle of the night and how far could you see? What if these creatures are extremely nocturnal and live in the thickest cover they can find?

One more thought, I guarantee more than one person that has read this post has seen one. I make number two.


----------



## dark_cloud

Where did you see one at? Not calling anybody a liar just curious if it matches up to an area that I saw some things that did not make any sense to me. I spend 100 plus days each year in the mountains and have never seen it before or since then either. It was not a sighting of "bigfoot" but I could not link it to any animal on the mountain, and yes It was in Utah. Every time I am in the mountains pounding brush I look for what I saw, but never have seen it since. I would like to say I dont believe, because of no evidence of one ever being recovered, but some things and some stories prove there could be something.


----------



## Guest

i have not seen one in person, but i have found tracks of an animal that i could not tell you what it was. i was in a pretty remote area in utah in the spring several years ago. i was hiking through a pretty muddy area so the tracks were pretty easy to see and it left a clear impression in the mud. the tracks looked to be extremely fresh. basicly it looked like a human track with a foot about 4-5" longer and 2-3" wider then normal. i dont know the correct term for it, but when you looked close enough at the impression that the bottom of the toes left, you could see the toe prints that were left, kinda like finger prints (if that makes any sense). you could also see where it appeared that it had an over grown toe nail on its big toe that left an impression as it picked up its foot. there was a deeper impression on the heel part of the track, just like a human foot print would leave. the space or the stride between each track was much longer then something i was capable of making and im 6' tall. when i first saw the tracks, my first thought was "what is a person doing way up here without any shoes on...?" the really creepy part about this whole thing was, there was a smaller set of tracks next to the bigger ones... kinda like a mother with a baby walking to the side of her? call me a liar or whatever you want, but i know what i saw. i didnt believe it myself at first, so i showed my dad and another friend, both of which were unable to identify the animal that left the tracks. since then, i dont go into the mountains alone without a gun on me. pictures were taken of the tracks, but i have been asked not to publish these pictures in public....

im neutral on the bigfoot situation. they might be real, they may not be. but if they do, i want to actually encounter one some day. i believe there could be something out there that we have not discovered yet. its pretty ignorant for man to think that they have discovered and classified every animal living on this planet. it is very possible that there could be such a creature living in the mountains and areas we frequent. it could be real easy for an animal to hide from us. humans are pretty loud when they are in the mountains, even when they are trying to be quiet. i can almost always tell when someone is around me even when i cant see very far. so why couldnt an animal who is capable of logical thinking be able to hide from us when we are around them? people tend to look for movement in order to spot something. so if it can hear us coming, im sure it could take cover, hold still and just watch what happens. most of us would probably never see it and would walk on by...


----------



## hoghunter011583

I agree, the argument about, if it existed we would find it, to me makes no sence. If you stuck me in the woods and I was able to hear like a dog and smell like and Elk and see like a moutain lion. I really doubt ANYONE on earth could find me!! Heck, if you stick me in the woods and tell me to evade hunters and hikers even with my current sences I'd have a fun time not being detected.


----------



## hoghunter011583

Please guys just don't tell me you have seen tracks near Monte Cristo!!! I won't be able to Elk hunt this year!


----------



## north slope

I saw Sasquatch!!!!!!!!!!!! One morning real early in North Dakota. I got up to drain the bladder, as I slipped out of my room I saw a small ball of fur moving in the hallway. It was Sasquatch in ****** tighties no less. The little creature growl a little and then head back to its "cave". I was real frightened because either I just saw Sasquatch or Texobobby is the hairiest creature in white tights I have every seen. No one can really say but one thing for sure I was really scared. :shock:


----------



## wapiti67

I do!


----------



## goofy elk

Here's a question for you "believer's" & "smoke there's fire " guy's....

1) Food, What does Bigfoot eat?,,,,,,He must have a huge appetite.

2) Appetite, That brings us to Bigfoot POO,,,,Were does that sneaky BF hide all that?

3) Tracks, Amazing how only a few are found here and there,,,Does BF have boots ?

4) Scent, what does BF smell like? would my dogs MAY-BE chase him?

5) Do you guys think we should form a new Org..And catch one? and get famous?


----------



## Broadside_Shot

Tex,

The Trail Cam was two miles from the road and that photo was taken at 11:30 at night. I don't know  Who in there right mind would do such a thing :O•-:


----------



## hoghunter011583

goofy elk said:


> Here's a question for you "believer's" & "smoke there's fire " guy's....
> 
> 1) Food, What does Bigfoot eat?,,,,,,He must have a huge appetite.
> 
> 2) Appetite, That brings us to Bigfoot POO,,,,Were does that sneaky BF hide all that?
> 
> 3) Tracks, Amazing how only a few are found here and there,,,Does BF have boots ?
> 
> 4) Scent, what does BF smell like? would my dogs MAY-BE chase him?
> 
> 5) Do you guys think we should form a new Org..And catch one? and get famous?


Same arguments made by people who USED to say they had NO cougars in Louisiana. They would also throw in, where is the road kill and a few other good points.


----------



## jahan

I am skeptical and here is my reasoning. I use to say the same thing many of you are saying, they could just hide well and stay away from people. Goofy makes a lot of excellent points, I would also like to add, nowadays with all the trail cameras that can take pictures at night you are telling me one hasn't walked past one and triggered it? I am a man of science and until I see real proof, I will not believe.


----------



## Fishrmn

Broadside_Shot said:


> He is a trail cam photo we got a couple years ago


I have no idea who went to that much trouble, but you got punked. That is someone in a gorilla suit. Either someone who knows you, or someone who doesn't want you to hunt the area around your trail camera. And yes, I did look at the other photos that are posted on MM. Gorilla suit.

Fishrmn


----------



## wapati

kill_'em_all said:


> i have not seen one in person, but i have found tracks of an animal that i could not tell you what it was. i was in a pretty remote area in utah in the spring several years ago. i was hiking through a pretty muddy area so the tracks were pretty easy to see and it left a clear impression in the mud. the tracks looked to be extremely fresh. basicly it looked like a human track with a foot about 4-5" longer and 2-3" wider then normal. i dont know the correct term for it, but when you looked close enough at the impression that the bottom of the toes left, you could see the toe prints that were left, kinda like finger prints (if that makes any sense). you could also see where it appeared that it had an over grown toe nail on its big toe that left an impression as it picked up its foot. there was a deeper impression on the heel part of the track, just like a human foot print would leave. the space or the stride between each track was much longer then something i was capable of making and im 6' tall. when i first saw the tracks, my first thought was "what is a person doing way up here without any shoes on...?" the really creepy part about this whole thing was, there was a smaller set of tracks next to the bigger ones... kinda like a mother with a baby walking to the side of her? call me a liar or whatever you want, but i know what i saw. i didnt believe it myself at first, so i showed my dad and another friend, both of which were unable to identify the animal that left the tracks. since then, i dont go into the mountains alone without a gun on me. pictures were taken of the tracks, but i have been asked not to publish these pictures in public....
> 
> im neutral on the bigfoot situation. they might be real, they may not be. but if they do, i want to actually encounter one some day. i believe there could be something out there that we have not discovered yet. its pretty ignorant for man to think that they have discovered and classified every animal living on this planet. it is very possible that there could be such a creature living in the mountains and areas we frequent. it could be real easy for an animal to hide from us. humans are pretty loud when they are in the mountains, even when they are trying to be quiet. i can almost always tell when someone is around me even when i cant see very far. so why couldnt an animal who is capable of logical thinking be able to hide from us when we are around them? people tend to look for movement in order to spot something. so if it can hear us coming, im sure it could take cover, hold still and just watch what happens. most of us would probably never see it and would walk on by...


Sounds like a job for......

*MANTRACKER*


----------



## quakeycrazy

I believe in BF, if he doesn't exist then I really don't know who stole the 40 sack lunches from my 4th grade fieldtrip to "This is the Place State Park"


----------



## goofy elk

From what I've seen,,MANTRACKER,,couldn't find his own azz with both hands..

Kinda funny though, he never gets off his horse, he is tracking "contestants" on foot,
basically in a boxed off area..and always catches them 25 yards from the finish line.. -Ov-


----------



## longbow

north slope said:


> I saw Sasquatch!!!!!!!!!!!! One morning real early in North Dakota. I got up to drain the bladder, as I slipped out of my room I saw a small ball of fur moving in the hallway. It was Sasquatch in ****** tighties no less. The little creature growl a little and then head back to its "cave". I was real frightened because either I just saw Sasquatch or Texobobby is the hairiest creature in white tights I have every seen. No one can really say but one thing for sure I was really scared. :shock:


That's dang funny right there. I suspect you saw a Saquatch_O_Bob! Pretty scary though!


----------



## MadHunter

quakeycrazy said:


> I believe in BF, if he doesn't exist then I really don't know who stole the 40 sack lunches from my 4th grade fieldtrip to "This is the Place State Park"


That was not BigFoot it was BigMouth!!


----------



## bullsnot

Ok you BF believers...what do you think these huge furry creatures eat? Besides Jack Links of course.

And what exactly does BF scat look like? I mean it should be something like a human turd on steriods right? Maybe with some bones or something in it? I don't know maybe it has whistles in it and smells like bear spray like grizzly scat... 

Or do they eat leaves and grasses and it just looks like a cowpie? If that's the case it may be time to run all the cattle out just to see if the cow pies keep showing up! 

We don't need to see the creatures....the proof is in the pudding.......errr poop in this case.


----------



## wapati

goofy elk said:


> From what I've seen,,MANTRACKER,,couldn't find his own azz with both hands..
> 
> Kinda funny though, he never gets off his horse, he is tracking "contestants" on foot,
> basically in a boxed off area..and always catches them 25 yards from the finish line.. -Ov-


I know, and a jazzillion camera guys running around giving away locations. It's kind-of an over-produced joke. Just take the cue from the background music to know when you should be on the edge of your seat or not


----------



## Gaston

I don't believe in Bigfoot, But I do believe in UFO'S and E.T's ( Eddy Tores the Extra Testicle ) :lol:


----------



## stillhunterman

bullsnot said:


> Ok you BF believers...what do you think these huge furry creatures eat? Besides Jack Links of course.
> 
> And what exactly does BF scat look like? I mean it should be something like a human turd on steriods right? Maybe with some bones or something in it? I don't know maybe it has whistles in it and smells like bear spray like grizzly scat...
> 
> Or do they eat leaves and grasses and it just looks like a cowpie? If that's the case it may be time to run all the cattle out just to see if the cow pies keep showing up!
> 
> We don't need to see the creatures....the proof is in the pudding.......errr poop in this case.


Dang Kris, now ya went and done it!

So, let's suppose for a minute that this creature exists. Let's also suppose that it is an offshoot that has both animal and human characteristics. Let's also suppose it is sentient. If it KNOWS that it exists, all bets are off. It would most likely be an omnivore, like humans. It would also most likely be very intelligent in the ways of stealth. It would undoubtedly know it's territory as well as we know our own dwellings.

My guess is it would make pudding pies in places we do out in the woods, in private areas not easily seen, not on trails or out in the open with the moo cows. It would do everything within its power to survive, which would mean keeping its location and "existence" at an ultra low profile.

So, it would also probably be mostly nocturnal. Being sentient, it would KNOW it was leaving tracks in the snow, mud, dirt, etc., and avoid doing that at all costs. Lots of things to consider, lol. Can you imagine if a cougar was sentient???? How hard would they be to find/see?

Geeze, I gotta get better real soon and get back to work! I have way too much time on my brain to be thinking about stuff like this!


----------



## BPturkeys

Our believing or not believing makes no difference what so ever. It either exists or it doesn't exist. It's just a lot more fun to believe it does...so, I do!  

And come on Goofy, really, "I ain't never done seen one of them there bigfoots yet, nairy a track, an' by golly I done walked all over the darn place"..that's your proof? -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## hoghunter011583

I'm not going to argue about how a big foot would evade us. All I'm going to say is what about ALL the other animals that were thought to be extinct for decades, only later to be re-discovered? Where was all the scat from those animals, where were the tracks and what were they eating? When you can answer that question then we can have a debate about what makes a big foot any different. MANY animals have gone undetected for decades. So ask yourself, how did that happen? If you non believers say we would have found tracks and scat etc, why didn't we find tracks and scat etc from the animals that were "extinct"? Another thing is the fact that when they do get good evidence everybody ignores it, so they can all still say there is no evidence. You guys are saying where is the scat, tracks, DNA, but all of that has been found, you guys just don't believe it is true.
If you look at all the evidence it is easier to think something is out there, for me anyway!


----------



## longbow

Geez Tex-O-Bob look what ya done started!


----------



## stillhunterman

;-)


----------



## MadHunter

hoghunter011583 said:


> I'm not going to argue about how a big foot would evade us. All I'm going to say is what about ALL the other animals that were thought to be extinct for decades, only later to be re-discovered? Where was all the scat from those animals, where were the tracks and what were they eating? When you can answer that question then we can have a debate about what makes a big foot any different. MANY animals have gone undetected for decades. So ask yourself, how did that happen? If you non believers say we would have found tracks and scat etc, why didn't we find tracks and scat etc from the animals that were "extinct"? Another thing is the fact that when they do get good evidence everybody ignores it, so they can all still say there is no evidence. You guys are saying where is the scat, tracks, DNA, but all of that has been found, you guys just don't believe it is true.
> If you look at all the evidence it is easier to think something is out there, for me anyway!


Your key word here is *RE-DISCOVERED.* All of those creatures had left a mark of one type or another. This comparison holds no water because there has never been any definitive proof that BF has ever existed so it can't be RE-DISCOVERED.


----------



## hoghunter011583

MadHunter said:


> hoghunter011583 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to argue about how a big foot would evade us. All I'm going to say is what about ALL the other animals that were thought to be extinct for decades, only later to be re-discovered? Where was all the scat from those animals, where were the tracks and what were they eating? When you can answer that question then we can have a debate about what makes a big foot any different. MANY animals have gone undetected for decades. So ask yourself, how did that happen? If you non believers say we would have found tracks and scat etc, why didn't we find tracks and scat etc from the animals that were "extinct"? Another thing is the fact that when they do get good evidence everybody ignores it, so they can all still say there is no evidence. You guys are saying where is the scat, tracks, DNA, but all of that has been found, you guys just don't believe it is true.
> If you look at all the evidence it is easier to think something is out there, for me anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> Your key word here is *RE-DISCOVERED.* All of those creatures had left a mark of one type or another. This comparison holds no water because there has never been any definitive proof that BF has ever existed so it can't be RE-DISCOVERED.
Click to expand...

It is the same basic idea though, they stayed undetected for a very long time. Plus we are not talking about animals that are all that smart. Also they find new species all the time and I'm not talking about little insects. So with the attitude that we haven't found big foot yet so it must mean we have found every single large mamal on earth? I'm not saying big foot lives on the wasatch front!! But I wouldn't doubt if some large ape lives in Alaska or other un populated and remote areas. So if they find a large ape that they know used to live in North America, that wouldn't be a "re-discovery"?


----------



## jahan

I personally could see bigfoot like creatures in remote jungles and other places where people have rarely been, but here in Utah, there aren't any places I think they could be and not be found. Just my opinion.


----------



## JERRY

Bigfoot? Sure why not? As for Goofy Elk, I'm not sure. I have spent many days and hiked many miles in the woods and not once have I seen him or cut his tracks. Just sayin'! :roll:


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Bigfoot? Sure why not? As for Goofy Elk, I'm not sure. I have spent many days and hiked many miles in the woods and not once have I seen him or cut his tracks. Just sayin'!


I seen one guy with a big fat bowling ball head. His eyes were farther apart. I imagine his pillow is triple the size of a normal pillow. Im not saying it was Goofy elk though


----------



## bullsnot

stillhunterman said:


> My guess is it would make pudding pies in places we do out in the woods, in private areas not easily seen, not on trails or out in the open with the moo cows. It would do everything within its power to survive, which would mean keeping its location and "existence" at an ultra low profile.


Ok so the thing knows it's alive and goes out of its way to bury its pudding or drops the kids off where no one will find it. I guess I could see that.

How bout this....they obviously have to mate to keep the species alive. So if they are so darn secretive and so good at hiding how do they find each other to mate? I mean any kind of mating call is out of the picture right....obviously they aren't finding each others pudding....so how do they find each other?

And while we're at where do these things sleep and get out of the weather? Are they transient nomads? Or with their human characeristics do they build homes that are so well camo'd that know one can find them?


----------



## MadHunter

BullSnot... you are right on. n top of all of that; there are litteraly hundreds, if not thousands, of people actively searching for this creature(s). What kind of manhunt (err bigfoot hunt) goes on for years without any evidence being collected at all. These things have been actively pursued since the 60 and not a shred of conclusive evidence. NONE! I do keep the hope alive though just because it would be an amazing discovery.


----------



## jahan

Bullsnot, they have the same invisibility cloaks that Harry Potter uses, duh!


----------



## JERRY

They live in peoples imaginations. Kind of like aliens and god. No physical evidence, yet people believe.Geez! :lol: Invisibility cloak! Good one Jahan. o-||


----------



## hoghunter011583

MadHunter said:


> BullSnot... you are right on. n top of all of that; there are litteraly hundreds, if not thousands, of people actively searching for this creature(s). What kind of manhunt (err bigfoot hunt) goes on for years without any evidence being collected at all. *These things have been actively pursued since the 60 and not a shred of conclusive evidence. NONE*! I do keep the hope alive though just because it would be an amazing discovery.


There is lots of great evidence, this is what I'm talking about. People say if they were real we would find evidence and then when they find evidence they just ignore it.


----------



## hoghunter011583

horsesma said:


> They live in peoples imaginations. Kind of like aliens and god. No physical evidence, yet people believe.Geez! :lol: Invisibility cloak! Good one Jahan. o-||


No physical evedince? LOL


----------



## stillhunterman

You guys are killin' me! ;-) K, there is no invisiblily cloak, although good camoflauge works almost as well! As far as mating and finding their soul mates, I would think pheremones plays a big part: they probably have some pretty good sniffers! In addition, I would think that vocalizations would also come into play to some extent. Being virtually nocturnal, ain't a lot of folks out in the middle of nowhere in the weee's of the night, even though a bunch of strange "sounds/calls" have been heard and recorded over the years, as of yet to be 100% comfirmed. So, the honeys would smell and hear each other when the world of man is fast asleep!

Nomadic? Who knows, could be. Bears seem to do pretty well finding places to hole up for the winter, so I would think these guys could at least do as well and then some.


----------



## Guest

horsesma said:


> They live in peoples imaginations. Kind of like aliens and god. No physical evidence, yet people believe.Geez! :lol: Invisibility cloak! Good one Jahan. o-||


im by no means a religious man, but i think there is more then enough evidence in every day life to prove there is a God.... just take a look around


----------



## bullsnot

stillhunterman said:


> In addition, I would think that vocalizations would also come into play to some extent. Being virtually nocturnal, ain't a lot of folks out in the middle of nowhere in the weee's of the night, even though a bunch of strange "sounds/calls" have been heard and recorded over the years, as of yet to be 100% comfirmed. So, the honeys would smell and hear each other when the world of man is fast asleep!
> 
> Nomadic? Who knows, could be. Bears seem to do pretty well finding places to hole up for the winter, so I would think these guys could at least do as well and then some.


Well then these things must be actually MORE intellegent than humans. I know when I was young and looking for love I was dumber than a sailor looking for sailboat fuel. I would've tripped over someobody's tent, made a mad dash or two across a highway, walked in front of a game camera or two, and I certainly wouldn't have worried about where I dropped my pudding. And these things are big....I mean can you imagine trying to sneak through the woods with a baseball bat protruding from your midsection?

Ok what about their dead. I mean they gotta have accidents, disease, stuff like that. Where do they die and how come we never find any bodies? Do they bury em? If one if them is alone and dies how do the others know where to go find him?


----------



## Guest

bullsnot said:


> stillhunterman said:
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, I would think that vocalizations would also come into play to some extent. Being virtually nocturnal, ain't a lot of folks out in the middle of nowhere in the weee's of the night, even though a bunch of strange "sounds/calls" have been heard and recorded over the years, as of yet to be 100% comfirmed. So, the honeys would smell and hear each other when the world of man is fast asleep!
> 
> Nomadic? Who knows, could be. Bears seem to do pretty well finding places to hole up for the winter, so I would think these guys could at least do as well and then some.
> 
> 
> 
> Well then these things must be actually MORE intellegent than humans. I know when I was young and looking for love I was dumber than a sailor looking for sailboat fuel. I would've tripped over someobody's tent, made a mad dash or two across a highway, walked in front of a game camera or two, and I certainly wouldn't have worried about where I dropped my pudding. And these things are big....I mean can you imagine trying to sneak through the woods with a baseball bat protruding from your midsection?
> 
> Ok what about their dead. I mean they gotta have accidents, disease, stuff like that. Where do they die and how come we never find any bodies? Do they bury em? If one if them is alone and dies how do the others know where to go find him?
Click to expand...

once again, im not trying to say there is or isnt such a thing as bigfoot, but maybe the ones people do see, encounter and find evidence of are these dumb ones who are looking for love? :lol: every animal out there makes mistakes every now and then. theres plenty of evidence to prove that! just look at the pics of successful hunts every fall of some monster bulls and bucks! they didnt get big by being dumb. they hid in some of the roughest country out there, and some dumb hunter got lost, stumbled into where they were hiding and found them. big bucks and bulls only made a few mistakes in their life and somoe of them pay for it dearly.

i dont think the population size of these animals is considered to be a huntable herd. theres probably less then a few hundred living in the world, so encounters arent going to be every day, and its not going to be a common thing to discover a dead one laying in the trees like it is to find a deer or elk. i would imagine they bury their dead, for several reasons. 1, they probably would know we are looking for them and they dont leave evidence. 2, they are logical thinkers, they probably do have families and somewhat respect each other enough to not just let the bodies lay around everywhere, just like we do and 3, they most likely live around the areas these things would die in and dont want to smell the rotting stentch of their buddy as his body decomposes. some probably do go off and have accidents and die alone, but if they can smell like a deer or elk can, and these things do smell terrible from what people have witnessed, it probably wouldnt be too hard to locate the missing team member. maybe they believe in the buddy system?


----------



## hoghunter011583

bullsnot said:


> stillhunterman said:
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, I would think that vocalizations would also come into play to some extent. Being virtually nocturnal, ain't a lot of folks out in the middle of nowhere in the weee's of the night, even though a bunch of strange "sounds/calls" have been heard and recorded over the years, as of yet to be 100% comfirmed. So, the honeys would smell and hear each other when the world of man is fast asleep!
> 
> Nomadic? Who knows, could be. Bears seem to do pretty well finding places to hole up for the winter, so I would think these guys could at least do as well and then some.
> 
> 
> 
> Well then these things must be actually MORE intellegent than humans. I know when I was young and looking for love I was dumber than a sailor looking for sailboat fuel. I would've tripped over someobody's tent, made a mad dash or two across a highway, walked in front of a game camera or two, and I certainly wouldn't have worried about where I dropped my pudding. And these things are big....I mean can you imagine trying to sneak through the woods with a baseball bat protruding from your midsection?
> 
> Ok what about their dead. I mean they gotta have accidents, disease, stuff like that. Where do they die and how come we never find any bodies? Do they bury em? If one if them is alone and dies how do the others know where to go find him?
Click to expand...

They have found bones brother. I think it boils down to this. If you look at ALL the evidence you have to start to see that it COULD be possible for something that we haven't discovered yet still in the woods. Be it a tiger dog, new apes, or a big ape we call big foot. If you have not looked at all the evidence it is very easy to think of all the ways of how it is impossible for a big monkey man to be walking around in the woods and never get caught.


----------



## hoghunter011583

I still have a few questions. Why didn't they EVER find cougar bones in Louisiana, why didn't they EVER have 1 road kill of a cougar in Louisiana? Why didn't we EVER get 1 photo of a cougar on a game cam in Louisiana.

So when I told people that I heard a cougar in Pearl River Louisiana, people said I was mistaken, or making things up. Most people in Louisiana put it in the same class as saying you saw a big foot. Now they have confirmed they have cougars in Louisiana. Even though this is a known animal and it is just found in a new area, the above questions still most be answered if you are going to apply those same arguments to any other animal!!


----------



## stillhunterman

bullsnot said:


> stillhunterman said:
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, I would think that vocalizations would also come into play to some extent. Being virtually nocturnal, ain't a lot of folks out in the middle of nowhere in the weee's of the night, even though a bunch of strange "sounds/calls" have been heard and recorded over the years, as of yet to be 100% comfirmed. So, the honeys would smell and hear each other when the world of man is fast asleep!
> 
> Nomadic? Who knows, could be. Bears seem to do pretty well finding places to hole up for the winter, so I would think these guys could at least do as well and then some.
> 
> 
> 
> Well then these things must be actually MORE intellegent than humans. I know when I was young and looking for love I was dumber than a sailor looking for sailboat fuel. I would've tripped over someobody's tent, made a mad dash or two across a highway, walked in front of a game camera or two, and I certainly wouldn't have worried about where I dropped my pudding. And these things are big....I mean can you imagine trying to sneak through the woods with a baseball bat protruding from your midsection?
> 
> Ok what about their dead. I mean they gotta have accidents, disease, stuff like that. Where do they die and how come we never find any bodies? Do they bury em? If one if them is alone and dies how do the others know where to go find him?
Click to expand...

LMAO....yeah the mating thing could be a problem... :mrgreen: Moving on...about the dead. We all know it doesn't take long at all for dead critters to "go away" out in the woods. Ever seen a dead cougar? Dead bear? Maybe they just climb beneath a big ol' spruce tree when they get old, kinda like walking out on an ice berg floating away like the eskimos...and accidental deaths would dissapear in days if they don't bury their dead. It would be even tougher if the given population was fairly small, just large enough to maintain a viable reproductive status...


----------



## jahan

hoghunter011583 said:


> I still have a few questions. Why didn't they EVER find cougar bones in Louisiana, why didn't they EVER have 1 road kill of a cougar in Louisiana? Why didn't we EVER get 1 photo of a cougar on a game cam in Louisiana.
> 
> So when I told people that I heard a cougar in Pearl River Louisiana, people said I was mistaken, or making things up. Most people in Louisiana put it in the same class as saying you saw a big foot. Now they have confirmed they have cougars in Louisiana. Even though this is a known animal and it is just found in a new area, the above questions still most be answered if you are going to apply those same arguments to any other animal!!


Difference is there is a very large known population of cougars not too far away, so it isn't completely out of reach. It would be like people saying there are no wolves in Utah when there is a large population not too far away.


----------



## Guest

jahan said:


> hoghunter011583 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a few questions. Why didn't they EVER find cougar bones in Louisiana, why didn't they EVER have 1 road kill of a cougar in Louisiana? Why didn't we EVER get 1 photo of a cougar on a game cam in Louisiana.
> 
> So when I told people that I heard a cougar in Pearl River Louisiana, people said I was mistaken, or making things up. Most people in Louisiana put it in the same class as saying you saw a big foot. Now they have confirmed they have cougars in Louisiana. Even though this is a known animal and it is just found in a new area, the above questions still most be answered if you are going to apply those same arguments to any other animal!!
> 
> 
> 
> Difference is there is a very large known population of cougars not too far away, so it isn't completely out of reach. It would be like people saying there are no wolves in Utah when there is a large population not too far away.
Click to expand...

THERE ARE NO WOLVES IN UTAH!!! we have already discussed this...


----------



## jahan

My bad!  :lol: I am a slow learner.


----------



## hoghunter011583

jahan said:


> hoghunter011583 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a few questions. Why didn't they EVER find cougar bones in Louisiana, why didn't they EVER have 1 road kill of a cougar in Louisiana? Why didn't we EVER get 1 photo of a cougar on a game cam in Louisiana.
> 
> So when I told people that I heard a cougar in Pearl River Louisiana, people said I was mistaken, or making things up. Most people in Louisiana put it in the same class as saying you saw a big foot. Now they have confirmed they have cougars in Louisiana. Even though this is a known animal and it is just found in a new area, the above questions still most be answered if you are going to apply those same arguments to any other animal!!
> 
> 
> 
> Difference is there is a very large known population of cougars not too far away, so it isn't completely out of reach. It would be like people saying there are no wolves in Utah when there is a large population not too far away.
Click to expand...

That isn't the point, the point is that the animals were there and there where none of the signs that people are saying we should be seeing from big foot.


----------



## jahan

It is not a good example because there is a large population of that type of animal on the same continent and even in the same Country. Now if we knew there was a population somewhere of bigfoots, but no where in the world have they been confirmed and nearly every country has their own version of bigfoot. I would love to be proved wrong, because it would be neat to see, but I wouldn't sleep as well when I was camping, LOL.


----------



## hoghunter011583

jahan said:


> It is not a good example because there is a large population of that type of animal on the same continent and even in the same Country. Now if we knew there was a population somewhere of bigfoots, but no where in the world have they been confirmed and nearly every country has their own version of bigfoot. I would love to be proved wrong, because it would be neat to see, but I wouldn't sleep as well when I was camping, LOL.


But you don't see my point? If one animal can be in an area and show no sign of itself for a hundred years, why can't another animal do the same thing? Like I said I'm not going to argue that big foot is real. I'm only making a point that animals can live in an area and leave not a trace. How about the black cats that are being seen in the south?


----------



## jahan

I see what you are saying, but you are referring to a little area. We are talking the whole world. I can see how a few cougars could go undetected in Louisiana for a while, but that is like saying cougars could go undetected in the whole world. You are right about animals can live in an area and leave no trace, but if bigfoot truly does exist, my prediction is he will be found in the next 20 years. It is getting to the point that it will be impossible for anything to go undetected in the woods with all the trail cameras and growing population.


----------



## Guest

haha either way, theres some wierd sh!t that goes on it the mountains that people cannot explain...........


----------



## jahan

kill_'em_all said:


> haha either way, theres some wierd ^&#@ that goes on it the mountains that people cannot explain...........


And it all seems to happen right outside of your tent at night! :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77

I watched some angling in America's national parks show on tv the other day.... they were in the Olympic peninsula there in Washington. Its a pretty good sized area I guess... for a park, about the size of Connetticut, according to the show. In an area that size, there were something like five or six species of animal that weren't found anywhere else on Earth and one of the biggest temperate rain forest areas in the world. Thats in one small portion of Washington. Whats to say in an area as big as Alaska, British Columbia or high in the Rockies, Bitterroots or some other wild and rarely touched high country area that there aren't pockets where critters could get away from everything, even though they weren't found all over the south, in Utah or somewhere else? There are plenty of unexplored pockets of land all over this country where things could survive for years without a sighting which makes sense that there are so few "sure thing" sightings and that they are spread so thin across the country. Sure, there's lots of folks saying they might have seen something... I'm one of those who can't say for sure what I saw, but knowing that makes it easier for me to believe there is something out there thats probably unexplainable by modern species definitions.


----------



## jahan

Ohh come on Riley, next you are going to tell me Jerry Sloan is stepping down as the Jazz head coach, get real! 8)


----------



## crimson obsession

Not saying i believe or don't believe but i could understand in some creature hidden in the mountains not to be seen or discovered by humans. Think about it, this is one or possibly two creatures in the entire mountains of Utah. That is an absolute ton of area to hide in. How many people do we all know that didn't spot a single elk on last years hunt, but yet how many tens of thousands of elk does the state hold? Now narrow that down to only one or two creatures...makes you wonder just a bit?


----------



## Nambaster

Does anyone have any experience with infrared technology? Now imagine satellite infrared technology... I am pretty sure that if big foot existed they would find him hunched under a tree somewhere... I am not sure how well the satellite infrared equipment works in outer space, but you can see a trail made by a mouse with some equipment in the $40k range. His body would have to have a heat signature.


----------



## dark_cloud

Maybe bigfoot is magic, and has no heat waves :shock: 
You have to believe, even if its just for the stories around the camp fire with the kids. And if you have seen things that dont add up you might think different.


----------



## hoghunter011583

Nambaster said:


> Does anyone have any experience with infrared technology? Now imagine satellite infrared technology... I am pretty sure that if big foot existed they would find him hunched under a tree somewhere... I am not sure how well the satellite infrared equipment works in outer space, but you can see a trail made by a mouse with some equipment in the $40k range. His body would have to have a heat signature.


So why can't we find bin laden? Are they really using heat seaking satelites to look all over the forests for bigfoot? I doubt it!! Although the way this government likes to waste money I wouldn't put it past them


----------



## bullsnot

Find the Snipes....and you will find Bigfoot. Snipes are BF's main food source.


----------



## Nambaster

Alright I give up... I am with hoghunter011583... I never believed that the 10 acre lot that I trap on could hold 11 raccoons, 3 foxes, 5 feral cats, 2 squirrels, and 1 rat... but my snares say otherwise... If I snare bigfoot I will be sure to snap a picture of him and include a date stamp


----------



## bigbr

I have always been an extreme outdoor hunter. I was going more miles back into the deep wilderness than a person should with just a backpack. Back in my prime, I backpacked into the river of no return wilderness over twenty miles one way on just to start my hunt on a combination elk, deer and bear hunt. I was a diehard bow hunter and had hunted many states and Canada with my archery gear. When someone gives me a tip or a lead, I most likely followed up on it and checked it out. It was on a lead from a neighbor, who ran cows on the north slope of the Uintah Mountains, that this story begins.

I had heard from this cattleman that he had seen a large herd of elk moving his cows out of a creek on the North Slope between Gilbert basin on the East and Henneries Fork on the West. I called a friend of mine and we were off on an elk scouting trip. It was the Friday before the mid week elk opener and I had taken a half day off work to get an early start on the trip. 
Arriving at the head waters of this creek late in the afternoon we dropped our packs quickly put up the two man tent and head out to do some elk calling. We had hiked about ¾ of a mile from camp and come out at the west wing of a large meadow that had been literally tilled over by elk. The place was pungent with the smell of elk and elk defecations everywhere you would look. We traveled a finger of the meadow to the west until it narrowed down to about 75 yards across, sat for a few minutes in silence and then I let loose with a inquiry bugle. As I was listening and watching for elk, my friend started tapping me on the leg and I could see that he was glued to his binoculars on an object on the opposite side of the meadow about ten yards back in the pines and sparse qwackies.

As I moved my glasses into position and started to glass in that direction I was surprised to see what looked like a large man in a chocolate brown fur coat. My friend had caught movement across the meadow and watched this creature move from lying down to standing up, when I got on it with my binoculars it was standing up slowly moving and stopping looking in our direction. The creature was back in the trees about ten yards from the edge of the meadow and about ninety to one hundred yards from our position. We both watched it walk from left to right about thirty to fifty yards just inside the tree line and turned diagonal to us and walk back away from the meadow and deeper into the pines. I am not sure if the creature ever saw us, but his actions left me with the distinct impression that he caught our wind. 
The creature in question was not a bear; it walked up right on two feet was about four hundred plus pounds and in our view for about two minutes. The light was going down but still had rays of sunlight filtering through the trees which gave the creature the appearance of a two tone brown color. I stand 6 feet four inches and the creature appeared to be slightly taller than myself, somewhere around seven feet tall. Both of us sat still for about ten minutes and watched to see if the animal would re-appear, but it never did. Not much was said by either of us until we got back to the tent and then we talked about the experience alongside a large fire until after midnight.

The next morning we went back to the area and looked around. We found what looked like a bed, but we are not sure if that was the creature’s bed or something else. Aside from the sighting we found no further evidence except for the fact that there were no deer or elk in the area and yet the elk sign showed that they had been there just days before.

Four occurrences of sightings of the so called Big Foot creature had taken place within a twenty-five mile radius in less than two months and by credible people giving sworn statements as to their encounters. 

I too have asked all of the questions posed on this board and have been for a few years consumed with the thirst to prove all the skeptics wrong, however I have come to position of I know what I have seen and the rest is out of my control. I can live with that and I have found that I do not have all of the answers nor do I need to defend my statement. I spent too much time doing so in the past and started to become the psychiatric that most people believe that I was for my statement anyway.

Reading the bantering on this thread I would like to point out a couple of quick points. First, Neanderthal man is a given we have skeletal remains that prove he and his cousins exist. Second it was not until the 1920’s that the scientific community bought into the fact that gorillas existed in the Congo and Rwandan mountainsides. The panda was also only a legend until the 1930’s and then the western hemisphere found a living breathing specimen. Even today in Yellowstone, they are finding new forms of life. I am also of the opinion that earth is not the only globe that sustains intelligent life forms.

Sincerely, Big……….t


----------



## dark_cloud

BIGBR

Most people will never believe a word you just typed. I personally have never seen bigfoot, but I have seen things in the mountains the can not be linked to anything but bigfoot. I believe there is something out there.

And for all you high country back packers, have fun with sleeping in a tent after you see something that makes you wonder.


----------



## Bears Butt

There you have if folks...if BigBr says he saw it, I believe!!!!


----------



## wyogoob

OK, I'll bite.

Some native Americans believe that Bigfoot, Sasquatch, or what ever, dwells in another dimension, a parallel universe. Once in great while the creature comes out to play.

When I first came to this country Bigfoot was hanging out in Cuberant Basin. Naturally, I went went up there for a couple summers looking for it....well fishing really. It is odd how many people have been lost in and around Cuberant Basin, including myself. Some, like the lost boy scout in 2005, have never been found.


----------



## gwailow

Of course he exists....I found this picture on the DPMS web-site


----------



## bullsnot

Great pic gw! lol

I have a question....if I stumble upon one of these creatures can I shoot it or is it considered a protected species? 

If it's protected I will sign a petition to start selling bf tags...seems there are enough believers around to make a few extra bucks. Let's do this!!! It's a money making opportunity guys!!!

Think about it...once we get tags out there then we can start selling calls....bf ghillie suits for the archery crowd......bf urine....br cover scents.....bf in heat scents. This is seriously an untapped market.

Oh then we can move this thread back over to the big game forum.


----------

